# Need Your Pro Advice On Deco'ing My New Studio Flat



## JOeyDee (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey Folks

Been on the board reading comments for the past week and well - it's time for me to post about my new studio flat in Dubai

Alrighty! It's not so much of a big studio flat, as some know Dubai is quite expensive. Home rent is normally paid upfront for 1 year in either 1 cheque or if you are lucky 2 cheques (meaning every 6 months you pay in advance) It's a weird system of things but it goes!

Ok - so here are some pics, and I would like to know your feedback in regards to what you think would look good in my flat and please do post images of whatever you do suggest. I was at ikea today and I saw some pretty cool stuff!

This is the area









opening the door









kitchen on the left. I'll put a Washer & Dryer on the left side and on the right will be the oven









Across the kitchen is the Fridge place & bathroom.









Bathroom.
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk80/PUMATALK1/DSC_2967.jpg

View from the kitchen to the end of the room
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk80/PUMATALK1/DSC_2944.jpg

View from the end of the room to the kitchen. So from where I am standing I am thinking of putting my bed there. and on the right side of the pic put a 40inch flat screen tv on the wall. A long stand type of shelve to put my dvd player and so on. On the Left side I am thinking of putting a black leather couch with a black table on a black patterned rug?
http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk80/PUMATALK1/DSC_2965.jpg

Ok so that's about it. GIve me some ideas folks.
-Joey


----------



## JOeyDee (Apr 11, 2008)

OK just realized that my last pic is kinda hard to follow with what I am trying to do.










Ok!

The BED will be on the far side of the room (where the window looking outside is) the bed will be facing SIDE B.

Side A will be where I want to put my couch & table & run

Side B will be my TV & stand for dvd player, movies and so on...

So what you think?

I need some help please 
-Joey


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

I would definitely go w/ Stainless Steel appliances.:yes:


----------



## JOeyDee (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Sir Mix-a-lot!

I did that yesterday - went to the appliance store and did my list of things! All stainless except the fridge... that's fine though right?

-Joey


----------

